# Mainboardkauf - Worauf achten?



## multimolti (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor, mir einen neuen Rechner mit nem Core i7 zusammenzubauen. Dazu braucht man natürlich erst mal ein neues Mainboard mit dem Sockel 1366. 

Hier meinen Fragen/Anforderungen:

DDR3 haben die glaube ich alle, aber 1333 sollte das schon sein, wenn man ordentlich zocken will, oder?
Bei den Mainboards steht immer dran dass der echte RAM-Takt vom Prozessor abhängt (da die den Speicherkontroller jetzt ja eingebaut haben). Muss ich also auch schauen, dass der i7 dann 1333 unterstützt?
Ich hätte gerne sowohl SLI als auch Crossfire-Unterstützung, da ich noch nicht weiß, ob die Graka eine ATI oder nVidia sein wird.
Wie ist das mit dem SATA-Controller? Ich habe vorhin den Alternate PC-Konfigurator benutzt, und der meinte bei einem Mainboard dass das keinen passenden Controller hätte, obwohl dran stand, dass das 2 hat, einen für 6 und einen für 2 SATA-Geräte. Muss man da vorsichtig sein?
Zuletzt: Die Mainboards sind alle so im Bereich von 200+€, muss ich mit so viel rechnen?

Bitte beratet mich und schlagt mir vielleicht auch ein Mainboard vor, mit dem ihr zufrieden seid!

Ach ja, was mir noch einfällt: Wenn ich dazu ein Standardcase mit eingebautem 400W-Netzteil nehmen würde, wäre der PC bestimmt sofort überlastet, oder? Wieviel W brauche ich? 600? 800?


----------



## LL0rd (17. Juli 2009)

Die große Frage ist, was du mit dem Rechner später anfangen und wieviel Geld du tatsächlich in den Rechner investieren möchtest. Ich habe bei meinem letzten Rechner darauf geachtet, dass ich gute Komponenten bekomme. Aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mein Desktop Rechner eher auf Leistung zum Coden optimiert ist (also einige VMs laufen lassen, 3 Monitore, etc.)

Bei der Mainboard Entscheidung habe ich mir ein Server Board von Intel geholt, das recht wenig Features hatte, dafür aber einen stolzen Preis und viele Slots. Die Komponenten, die von den Herstellern verbaut werden, sind leider Schrottwaren. Ein NVidia oder SiS ist in meinen Augen Müll. Wenn, dann wird 3ware bei Desktopsystemen verbaut oder Adaptec, LSI Logic, HP oder DELL bei Servern. Bei der Soundkarte sieht es genauso aus. 

Mein Tipp wäre deshalb mal in der Intel eigenen Ecke mal umzuschauen. Bei 200+ bist du da richtig aufgehoben.


----------



## multimolti (17. Juli 2009)

Der PC wird zum Zocken, Programmieren und für dicke Rechnungen da sein (habe vor, mal mit GPGPU rumzuspielen und ein paar riesengroße Matrizen zu zerlegen ), daher brauch ich schon ziemlich viel Leistung.
Gesamtpreis sollte eigentlich nicht über 700€ gehen, aber das könnte kritisch werden...
Was sagst du zu dem Netzteil? Wieviel Watt braucht man?


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen selbst einen neuen PCgekauft und denke der ist ganz brauchbar vom Budget her. Ich denke aufgrund des Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnisses wirst auch du mit einem Phenom II gut beraten sein. Ich hab mich an dieser Stelle für einen X4 955 Black Edition entschieden und dem M4A78T-E von Asus (am Mainboard kann man denke ich relativ gut sparen, da sowieso überall das gleiche drauf ist). Nur sollte man sich von Herstellern, die dafür bekannt sind nicht so tolle Hardware zu produzieren hüten ... dazu sei nur Asrock erwähnt, der Ausschuss von Asus.
Wie gesagt hab ich nur das Asus Board weil das 30€ günstigere AM3 Board von Gigabyte zu der Zeit nicht lieferbar war.

Was den Ram anbelangt habe ich mich für einen PC3-1066 von OCZ entschieden. Denn grade wenn man Technologien wie Dualchannel nutzt spielt die Taktfrequenz nicht die übergeordnete Rolle.

Das ganze betreibe ich mit einem 600Watt Netzteil das auch die Grafikkarte (eine GTX260 von XFX) gut versorgen kann. Nvidia deshalb weil die ATI-Treiber für Linux eher ein Witz sind und die HD4890 von XFX einfach riesigen Lärm macht.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir hiermit etwas helfen 

Edit: Zur Kernfrage worauf man beim Mainboard achten muss: Unter Windows grundsätzlich auf praktisch nichts ... jedes Mainboard ist so gut wie das adere. Natürlich nur wenn die Busbreite auch für die CPU reicht aber das sollte bei AM3-Boards ab 100€ der Fall sein.


----------



## multimolti (17. Juli 2009)

Okay, das hilft mir weiter. Ich denke, ich werde mich auch eher für einen Phenom II entscheiden; die i7 sind zwar von der Leistung her deutlich besser und kosten auch gar nicht mal so viel (den 920 gibts ab 230€), das Problem ist nur, dass da die Mainboards so teuer werden (eben ab ca. 200€), mir AM3 gibt's schon gute ab 80€.
Bei der Grafikkarte schwanke ich auch, die GTX-Serie von nVidia hat schon mehr Rechenleistung, ist aber vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht sonderlich toll. Wahrscheinlich also eher eine 4890 oder zwei 4770... (Linux mag ich eh nicht, daher ist das mit den Treibern kein Problem).

@dein Profilbild: looooool^^


----------

